# New Shield 40 at the range.



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I gave up on the weather and headed up to Red's Indoor Range in Pflugerville this afternoon with the new Shield 40. I hate shooting indoors and prefer the pasture range. 
I used the 3 yd, 7 yd and 50 ft ranges used in Texas CHL qualifying. 50 rounds of WWB 180, 50 of PMC 180 FMJ and 25 rounds of some old Independence 180s I found in the closet. At short ranges, the piece is SWEET! At 50 ft, they spread out a bit but all shots were in the body of the silhouette. There were 2 rounds of the Independence ammo that took 2 strikes to fire. I'm blaming the ammo and I have none of it left.

I found the recoil of the 40 very easy to control. Much lighter than I had expected from the small, light pistol. I've read complaints about the trigger but found it preferable to the G23 I recently sold.

I think a couple more boxes through this piece will allow it to become my new EDC.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

Good Luck with the new pistol. I have a 9 Shield and like it. Some may find the 10mm "short" a bit snappy. I guess that's meant by perceived recoil.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a Shield 40 also and I like it alot, it does not get much action because I have other firearms.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Bigpoppy said:


> I have a Shield 40 also and I like it alot, it does not get much action because I have other firearms.


After another range visit, the Shield is my new EDC. Recent physical problems have made double stacks hard to handle and I find the recoil totally controllable. And it's dead on accurate. I'm satisfied. YMMV.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

CentexShooter,Glad you like your new Shield. I sent my slide to Robar Company to get their NP3 finish so mine is now a two tone shield. I EDC the S&W40 in the M&P Compact with the Crimson Trace Laser grip for the slightly more capacity.


----------



## hydratech14 (Jun 24, 2016)

this is the same gun i have. its my first gun and my only gun at the moment. i really like how it shoots, but im trying to break in the clips. the spring tension on them makes it hard for me to even load 4-5 in each clip. id like to get a holster for it and when i get my chl, i will carry it with me.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

hydratech14 said:


> this is the same gun i have. its my first gun and my only gun at the moment. i really like how it shoots, but im trying to break in the clips. the spring tension on them makes it hard for me to even load 4-5 in each clip. id like to get a holster for it and when i get my chl, i will carry it with me.


Get an Uplula loader. Leave the magazines fully loaded when stored. The springs will eventually compress a bit and make loading easier.


----------



## ITC45ACP (Jul 6, 2016)

The Shield 40 is my EDC. Mine can be snappy, so I have to hold it tight. It is very accurate out to 15 yds and I am still able to shoot decent groups out to 25 yds. I have about 800 rounds through mine. I have to be honest though, if I hadn't had the slide custom engraved, I would be swapping it out for the new Shield 45 once that hits the store shelves.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I rotate my 40 Shield with a few other pistols and revolvers as my EDC,during the winter months. I don't shoot it that much but at ten to fifteen yards I can hit a target with a nice group of hits.


----------



## aimtrue (Sep 16, 2016)

The Shield 40 is an excellent sidearm. It is reliable, powerful and accurate. Mine was my EDC until arthritic shoulders and limbs found the .40 recoil too much to endure during range sessions. I decided that if I could not engage in lengthy training with it, I could not trust myself to handle it properly if a threat was made against me. My solution was to replace the .40 with the Shield 9.

The only caveat I have regarding Shield models is that they do take patience during the break-in period. The Shields I have owned (one .40 and two 9mm) all took about 200 rounds each before the components worked together smoothly and reliably.

I will say that right out of the box, each was highly accurate. I easily adjusted to the persona of these sidearms and became deadly accurate.

I wish you great success with your Shield. It is a fine pistol.


----------

